

Show HN: Python library for the iHackerNews API - dmpayton
https://github.com/dmpayton/python-ihackernews

======
dmpayton
I'm rebuilding my personal website, and wanted to display an activity stream
(HN, Github, Twitter). There didn't seem to be an existing library to pull in
HN data, so I spent the evening putting this together. It's easy enough to
call the iHackerNews API directly, but I figured this might be useful.

